# Chances of Android 10 update?



## swiftly

It was reported on androidcentral last August (article entitled "TiVo Stream 4K could soon be updated to Android 10") that the ts4k could soon receive an update to android 10.

In the meantime, several other popular similar dongles using the SEI Robotics SEI400 SoC have received the android 10 update. Some of the other SEI400 based dongles that have updated from android 9 to android 10 include the AirTV Mini, the T-Mobile T-Vision Hub, and the Homatics (SEI's internal brand).

Any chance of it happening for the TiVo Stream 4K?

I myself like and use the tivo stream app on the device, but I also like some things about android 10.


----------



## staknhalo

swiftly said:


> I myself like and use the tivo stream app on the device, but I also like some things about android 10.


Go check updates today


----------



## amont

staknhalo said:


> Go check updates today
> [/QUOTEo
> Found the update and installed now my remote only works partially, some apps no longer work. Is there a rollback option? or something in the way of an update. I rebooted, re-paired. Thanks


----------



## oscarfish




----------



## swiftly

It must not be the case that it is being sent to every device at once. I manually checked system update, but it reported that I was already up to date. I factory reset my device, and still nothing.

Then I hooked up a spare device I have that is well below the newest version of android 9, and during setup it only tried to update to the newest version of android 9 (5614).

Did anyone save the update.zip or ota?


----------



## swiftly

Apparently the initial Q update (4515) is the userdebug build, and there are reports that a newer update is now being sent.

But I can't get either of them on any of my devices.

*Edit: I've checked with friends but none of them have received the update. The update must be selective, staged, or have stopped for some reason. I've spent the whole day trying to find someone with this update so that I could play with it over the weekend, but now I'm giving up. Hopefully it will be widely available before too much longer.


----------



## RubyRodHasNoFire

swiftly said:


> Apparently the initial Q update (4515) is the userdebug build, and there are reports that a newer update is now being sent.
> 
> But I can't get either of them on any of my devices.
> 
> *Edit: I've checked with friends but none of them have received the update. The update must be selective, staged, or have stopped for some reason. I've spent the whole day trying to find someone with this update so that I could play with it over the weekend, but now I'm giving up. Hopefully it will be widely available before too much longer.



Logcat'ed the update the other day.
Stream 4k 4515


----------



## John Z NY

What's new?


----------



## swiftly

RubyRodHasNoFire said:


> Logcat'ed the update the other day.


Thanks! Very much appreciated!


----------



## hezhiyuan36

RubyRodHasNoFire said:


> Logcat'ed the update the other day.
> Stream 4k 4515


how to use it?


----------



## hezhiyuan36

swiftly said:


> Thanks! Very much appreciated!


how to use it?Stream 4k 4515


----------



## swiftly

hezhiyuan36 said:


> how to use it?


How adept are you at using various tools like fastboot?

I'm hesitant to list steps because you (or someone else reading this) could easily muck up their device if they don't know what they are doing.

An upgrade that does an OS version shift from PI to Q is especially fraught with peril. Even the ota updater script does two temporary bootloader/recovery partition swaps during multiple reboots, which provides more vectors for things to go wrong.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Anybody get the update yet ? Anyone? Bueller , Bueller ?


----------



## osu1991

Both of mine took it on the 17th, It seems to still work fine. Use it daily on various apps from SiriusXM, YouTube, Philo, YouTube Tv, Disney+ Paramount +, Plex and Live Channels. The TS4K became my main device 6-7 months ago when I grew tired of the buggy CCwGTv. Still occasionally use the Roku and Fire Sticks too.


----------



## pl1

fattymcbuckles said:


> Anybody get the update yet ? Anyone? Bueller , Bueller ?


I have 4 that updated.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

pl1 said:


> I have 4 that updated.


good to know, I guess I have to be patient. 😀


----------



## swiftly

You're much more patient than I could ever be, buckles.

Does anyone have the ota to the second android 10 update? The one that coverts the userdebug build to a user build?

RubyRodHasNoFire kindly provided the first android 10 update (userdebug build), but I've been running that for days and no sign of the second ota update.

Does anyone have the ota url or the downloaded update zip file for the second update?


----------



## slick1ru2

Still waiting on my 2 also.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I still haven't received the Android 10 update. Really hoping that I see it soon to see if it fixes the YouTubeTV video freezing/distortion. I really like the Tivo Stream 4K as it has a sleek interface and does very well at aggregation amongst streaming apps. Is there another device that does aggregation as well as the Tivo Stream4k? I hate having to go into 7 different streaming apps to find TV shows or movies.


----------



## slick1ru2

I haven’t gotten it either. As a side note, I use them on my TCL Roku tv and another that has a Roku Ultra. Sometimes I have issues with an app and use the other. For the TiVo, I spend 90% of my time streaming Youtube via SmartTube The Next Beta.



obeythelaw2004 said:


> I still haven't received the Android 10 update. Really hoping that I see it soon to see if it fixes the YouTubeTV video freezing/distortion. I really like the Tivo Stream 4K as it has a sleek interface and does very well at aggregation amongst streaming apps. Is there another device that does aggregation as well as the Tivo Stream4k? I hate having to go into 7 different streaming apps to find TV shows or movies.


----------



## swiftly

I wonder why there hasn't been a peep out of any of the official tivo people.

When the 5286 update was rolled out about a year ago, information about the rollout was posted here and on reddit (user tivopm / TiVo Employee).

For this update there is no official information at all.

There was a blog post on March 10th, advising to make sure the YouTubeTV app was updated in order to assure operation of new tivo features, but nothing about the android 10 update.


----------



## slick1ru2

They never answered me on Twitter.





swiftly said:


> I wonder why there hasn't been a peep out of any of the official tivo people.
> 
> When the 5286 update was rolled out about a year ago, information about the rollout was posted here and on reddit (user tivopm / TiVo Employee).
> 
> For this update there is no official information at all.
> 
> There was a blog post on March 10th, advising to make sure the YouTubeTV app was updated in order to assure operation of new tivo features, but nothing about the android 10 update.


----------



## a11d3lete

swiftly said:


> How adept are you at using various tools like fastboot?
> 
> I'm hesitant to list steps because you (or someone else reading this) could easily muck up their device if they don't know what they are doing.
> 
> An upgrade that does an OS version shift from PI to Q is especially fraught with peril. Even the ota updater script does two temporary bootloader/recovery partition swaps during multiple reboots, which provides more vectors for things to go wrong.


I would appreciate it if you posted what specific steps you followed,


swiftly said:


> How adept are you at using various tools like fastboot?
> 
> I'm hesitant to list steps because you (or someone else reading this) could easily muck up their device if they don't know what they are doing.
> 
> An upgrade that does an OS version shift from PI to Q is especially fraught with peril. Even the ota updater script does two temporary bootloader/recovery partition swaps during multiple reboots, which provides more vectors for things to go wrong.


Someone could mess it up even worse by reading on a different place on how to flash images, maybe its best if you provided specific steps on to the order, or other commands used for flashing in fastboot.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

I’m guessing there must be some issues with this android 10 update and that’s why it’s only been released to a select few TiVo 4k devices. Just a theory 😄


----------



## pl1

fattymcbuckles said:


> I’m guessing there must be some issues with this android 10 update and that’s why it’s only been released to a select few TiVo 4k devices. Just a theory 😄


I wonder if it has to do with any mods? I had recently factory reset all of my devices after having previously shutting down com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization. Maybe the update checks for that?


----------



## fattymcbuckles

So did you get android 10 update after factory reset ?


----------



## pl1

fattymcbuckles said:


> So did you get android 10 update after factory reset ?


 Yes, on four units. It was not automatic. I checked for it on each device. Maybe try reversing some mods before resorting to a factory reset.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

I’ll think I’ll try that first and see if it will then update. Hate to do a factory reset and start from scratch 😀


----------



## pl1

fattymcbuckles said:


> I’ll think I’ll try that first and see if it will then update. Hate to do a factory reset and start from scratch 😀


I would hate to be the cause of that!


----------



## swiftly

pl1 said:


> Yes, on four units. It was not automatic. I checked for it on each device. Maybe try reversing some mods before resorting to a factory reset.


Was the update for each unit just done in a single shot?

Those who reported automatically getting the update the earliest reported getting the 866 MB userdebug version of 4515 first:

eSTREAM4K/SEI400TV/SEI400TV:10/QTT8.201201.004/4515:userdebug/release-keys

Followed a couple of days later by a ~70MB update that converted the userdebug version of 4515 to the user version of 4515.

Do you know if your units initially still received the userdebug version of 4515 when you manually checked for updates on each unit?

I'm wondering if they've now made a single ota file for the user version.

By the way, I can still factory reset all of my devices over and over, and manually check for updates each time, and nothing.


----------



## pl1

swiftly said:


> Was the update for each unit just done in a single shot?


Yes. I saw it mentioned here that there was an update to android 10. I went to system updates> check for update. On all four devices, it started updating immediately in one shot.
Version: 10
Build: QTT8.201201.004.4515 release keys

EDIT: And has fixed my problems with Youtube and Rumble.


----------



## pl1

swiftly said:


> By the way, I can still factory reset all of my devices over and over, and manually check for updates each time, and nothing.


This is a long shot, but is your device registered with a Tivo.com login? I'm pretty sure it is mandatory in order to activate it, but in case there IS a way to bypass the activation, maybe that could be the issue. Otherwise, I would just call support.


----------



## Willie Williams

swiftly said:


> How adept are you at using various tools like fastboot?
> 
> I'm hesitant to list steps because you (or someone else reading this) could easily muck up their device if they don't know what they are doing.
> 
> An upgrade that does an OS version shift from PI to Q is especially fraught with peril. Even the ota updater script does two temporary bootloader/recovery partition swaps during multiple reboots, which provides more vectors for things to go wrong.


Can you name the steps? I still haven't gotten the update on one of my devices after a reset


----------



## swiftly

pl1 said:


> This is a long shot, but is your device registered with a Tivo.com login? I'm pretty sure it is mandatory in order to activate it, but in case there IS a way to bypass the activation, maybe that could be the issue. Otherwise, I would just call support.


Yes, they are registered. I've registered the same handful of devices so many times, that I must have entered the code on the tivo website hundreds of times. Each device has to be re-registered after a factory reset.

I'm not calling support. I'm not the only one not getting the update. Clearly the android 10 update has not been fully deployed yet.


----------



## solutionsetc

Just got mine this morning (two units).


----------



## Tripp McNealy

Mine just updated today as well (April 20th).


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Finally got mine 😀


----------



## swiftly

Like solutionsetc, mcnealy, and mcknuckles, the day has finally come for me as well!

The ota zip being sent now is the user build, unlike the initial update (that started appearing around 03/17/22) which is the userdebug build.

I checked four of my seven devices so far, and they all now will update. My guess is that the update is probably universal now.


----------



## slick1ru2

Me too!



swiftly said:


> Like solutionsetc, mcnealy, and mcknuckles, the day has finally come for me as well!
> 
> The ota zip being sent now is the user build, unlike the initial update (that started appearing around 03/17/22) which is the userdebug build.
> 
> I checked four of my seven devices so far, and they all now will update. My guess is that the update is probably universal now.


----------



## Amphicar

Has it helped any with the YoutubeTV pixelization issue?


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Amphicar said:


> Has it helped any with the YoutubeTV pixelization issue?


So far no YouTube tv issues. It used to freeze going between channels, especially local channels.


----------



## Tripp McNealy

fattymcbuckles said:


> So far no YouTube tv issues. It used to freeze going between channels, especially local channels.


Same here. While I have not spent a lot of time on Youtube TV, I have not had any issues with the screen freezing.


----------



## solutionsetc

Amphicar said:


> Has it helped any with the YoutubeTV pixelization issue?


So far, so good.


----------



## TV2

While I haven't tested much, one issue I had cleared up. When launching Kodi, something would cause my Visio soundbar to go nuts. Seems it was a conflict between kodi and the tivo system. Where the soundbar would kinda just "click" until I entered the sound settings page on the TS4K. After that it would work normally until kodi or the device was restarted. Now, that seems to no longer be an issue!


----------



## obeythelaw2004

Yes. Received mine. And it appears to have fixed the you tube tv channel freezing/pixelation. They don't mention it as part of the release notes but it is good to see that Tivo is still working of updates and fixes. It also seemed to fix an issue I was seeing with HBO Max. Anytime I chose to increase or decrease volume, it would bring up the progress bar on the screen. No reason for it to do that. Now, the progress bar doesn't come up on screen when changing volume.


----------



## sakaike

Looking for some help. Updating one of my 2 Stream 4Ks to Android 10 has apparently bricked the device. It appeared to update fine, but then went into an endless reboot loop for more than an hour now. It would boot up to different points before rebooting, sometimes rebooting at the hopping Tivo logo, sometimes getting to the Android TV logo, and sometimes even making it all the way to the Guide screen. Regardless, each and every time, it would then proceed to reboot. If the device got to the guide screen, I would occasionally be able to launch a service (Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc.), but then it would start rebooting again.

In one of the instances where I was able to get to the Guide screen, out of desperation, I was able to get to the settings menu and request a Factory Reset. It appeared to do this successfully, but when setting up the device from scratch again, it began the endless reboot loops all over again.

I have turned off the TV and receiver to let the device "rest" for a while, but that didn't help either. If anyone has any suggestions for further troubleshooting, please let me know. However, at this point, I'm about ready to throw this thing in the garbage and just get a Chromecast or possibly upgrade to another AppleTV (already have one in the family room). This device is in the master bedroom. Appreciate any advice, and also want to serve as a cautionary tale to others.

FWIW - Before updating to Android 10, this device was "mildly" de-Tivoed with the removal of some of the Tivo services and I had remapped a couple of buttons. Nothing earth shattering, and I don't think should have made a difference, particularly after the Factory Reset. TIA for your thoughts and possible assistance.


----------



## TV2

FWIW, when I performed an update on one of mine, it was de-Tivoed, and I did not notice any difference from the normal Tivoed one I updated earlier.


----------



## sakaike

sakaike said:


> Looking for some help. Updating one of my 2 Stream 4Ks to Android 10 has apparently bricked the device. It appeared to update fine, but then went into an endless reboot loop for more than an hour now. It would boot up to different points before rebooting, sometimes rebooting at the hopping Tivo logo, sometimes getting to the Android TV logo, and sometimes even making it all the way to the Guide screen. Regardless, each and every time, it would then proceed to reboot. If the device got to the guide screen, I would occasionally be able to launch a service (Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc.), but then it would start rebooting again.
> 
> In one of the instances where I was able to get to the Guide screen, out of desperation, I was able to get to the settings menu and request a Factory Reset. It appeared to do this successfully, but when setting up the device from scratch again, it began the endless reboot loops all over again.
> 
> I have turned off the TV and receiver to let the device "rest" for a while, but that didn't help either. If anyone has any suggestions for further troubleshooting, please let me know. However, at this point, I'm about ready to throw this thing in the garbage and just get a Chromecast or possibly upgrade to another AppleTV (already have one in the family room). This device is in the master bedroom. Appreciate any advice, and also want to serve as a cautionary tale to others.
> 
> FWIW - Before updating to Android 10, this device was "mildly" de-Tivoed with the removal of some of the Tivo services and I had remapped a couple of buttons. Nothing earth shattering, and I don't think should have made a difference, particularly after the Factory Reset. TIA for your thoughts and possible assistance.


Update: After letting the device sit overnight, the reboots are now gone and the device is performing as normal. I don't know what was going on, but I will probably dump the unit anyway in lieu of an Apple TV I bought while believing the device was bricked.


----------



## tivomanner

Hi,
I have tried to revert back to the v9 user-debug build via usb burn tool and with the new v10-release it is giving me an error. Has anyone been able to go back? Or is there a way to revert from the v10 release to user-debug build?


----------



## TK978

I was recently updated to Android 10 on my 4k Stream. I previously sided loaded Google TV onto the same device. After the update I went under settings there was an "Audio" setting and when opened to shows a list of tickable surround formats. Just curious, I don't remember that style of audio options before? Does anyone know if that is a new Google Tv settings option or something new under Android 10?


----------



## TV2

TK978 said:


> I was recently updated to Android 10 on my 4k Stream. I previously sided loaded Google TV onto the same device. After the update I went under settings there was an "Audio" setting and when opened to shows a list of tickable surround formats. Just curious, I don't remember that style of audio options before? Does anyone know if that is a new Google Tv settings option or something new under Android 10?


Under "Sound" that has always been there, if you chose to manually define the supported settings for your sound system. Otherwise, it would check with the receiver/soundbar to determine which were supported.


----------



## bobbymo

tivomanner said:


> Hi,
> I have tried to revert back to the v9 user-debug build via usb burn tool and with the new v10-release it is giving me an error. Has anyone been able to go back? Or is there a way to revert from the v10 release to user-debug build?


I am wondering the same.


----------

